# Oct NARBC



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I know its a little early but better then last minute. About a month and a half away . . 

Whos planning on going? Vending? Shopping?

What are you looking for? What will you be bringing?

Anyone want to meet up?

I always have a blast at this show. . . .


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

Looks like I"m going since the Mideast Frog Feast is a bit of a bust..oh well I like chameleons too..


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be going. Looking for vanzolini, doubt they will be there, but worth a shot. Probably get supplies and just see what is all there this time around.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Where is this on?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

North American Reptile Breeder's Conference & Trade Show


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll be vending there with Josh. We're going with 4 booths instead of 2 like last time, and also bringing 4 additional people to help out. Busy show!

Should have LOTS of frogs available, though.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice ! The feb narbc was busy at your booth pretty much the whole show.

I might go a day early to go to the Shed Aquarium . . .


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I will for sure be there just like every year, I bought a few things from josh and zach last year. Im sure I will have a hard time not buying something.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

I might be sharing a table, if I do this is what I am going to have available:

3 banded leuc adults
Matecho froglets
Powder Blue/Grey froglets (new bloodline, from a WC pair)
Citronella froglets
Inferalanis froglets
Oyapok froglets
Bakhuis froglets
Leuc froglets

Most of them are large and well started, 4-6 months old


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I will be looking for CB Uroplatus if anyone is going to have some available.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I havent missed this show in about 7 years.  Ill be there for sure.

I just dropped a load of coin on a few frogs so that killed my frog fund but I was soooooo worth it. 

I will be looking for pums. el dorado in particular
a few more M. stelzneri, I think I need another male at least. 

I would be able to bring some theloderma asperum froglets of sub adults
if anyone was interested.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Imitator: green, tarapoto, intermedius
Ventrimaculata: French Guyana
Fantastica: copperhead, lowland
Variabilis: Highland
Uakarri: czech line
Lamasi: highland, green leg panguana
Vanzolini
Benedicta
Flavovittata

Maybe more...
Not taking preorders at this time. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Anybody planning on getting anything other then supplies or frogs?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Im hoping for some cb Uroplatus henkeli and fimbriatus, and a sexually mature male pine isle chahoua.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I could use a male uroplatus sikorae sameti and possibly a male sikorae sikorae


----------



## JherperJ (Jun 23, 2010)

Ill be getting some bromeliads and other tropical plants as well as some tillys. At least thats what I was planning on doing because I just started setting up a new viv, but it is going a lot faster than my last one. If it is done and growing by then then ill be looking for amazonicus, fantasticus or nicaragua morph of auratus


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

So far, it looks like we'll have several Nic auratus froglets available for Tinley. Contact me before the show and I'll let you know specific numbers. We may have some amazonicus available, as well.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm looking for pumillo pairs, and maybe a female panther chameleon or other chameleons.. i have a feeling i may be tempted


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I will be looking for some small cork tubes and some galacts... hopefully nothing else tempts me. 

Also, for anyone else who likes orchids, that same weekend there is an orchid show at the Chicago Botanic Gardens.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Orchid show details: IOS Fall Mini Show and Orchid Sale


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

thats right down by the shed aquarium right?


----------



## daryl34 (Feb 24, 2007)

The show is in Tinley Park off I 80/ 294 south.
No where near down town.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I think Eric was asking about the orchid show.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks zack, I was.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It looks like NARBC is about 1/2 an hour south of the Shedd Aquarium, and the Botanic Gardens are about 1/2 an hour north of the Shedd Aquarium.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> It looks like NARBC is about 1/2 an hour south of the Shedd Aquarium, and the Botanic Gardens are about 1/2 an hour north of the Shedd Aquarium.


If you're already driving from MI then it may not seem that far from tinley. As a local it seems a ways apart. 

Don't forget that the Lincoln park zoo is free minus parking and also has a conservatory. That's like a 10 minute drive from the Shedd.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

I am for sure looking for some lygodactylus williamsi. I love these little guys and have passed them up too many times in the past and I wont make that mistake again if I see them. Also maybe other dwarf sized day geckos. Just got a pair of klemmeri and I love them. Also if Its hard not to buy frogs even if im not looking for any


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

You guys all have your rooms booked?

I could only get friday night, they were sold out for sat so I have no clue what im doing for sat so far . . .


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Im just staying across the street... about $120 a night cheaper.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I gt friday night at the holiday inn for $110 I believe . . . But yeah i figured I would be across the street for sat. Do you remember the name of the hotel across the street? Isnt it a laquinta inn or something like that?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Yea, I got the La Quinta I think for $55 on Friday.. not staying Saturday but they also offer free breakfast so one less stop to make before the show starts.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I was able to use my points at the holiday inn on Friday but we will have to go to the comfort suites for Saturday. I didn't think the hotels would be So full so soon.

I will have a male almirante, 2 almirante froglets and 2 orange panguan lamasi frogleta I can bring if someone is interested


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

therizman2 said:


> Yea, I got the La Quinta I think for $55 on Friday.. not staying Saturday but they also offer free breakfast so one less stop to make before the show starts.



thats normally where we stay too. but we have some family in pallatine about 45 min away.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

luckily my fiances family lives like 7 mins away from the show so we just go stay the night there before the show. Works out great because I have somewhere close to put my reptiles/amphibians so I can go do other things in chicago later that day. Her brother is a big herp keeper too so I know im not leaving them somewhere they will get poor treatment.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If anyone wants to get together locally Saturday night, shoot me a pm. I think we should have a froggers gathering at a nearby restaurant or something.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Zach you know Im down . . . .

Last time during the feb tinley show we went down the road to a stretch of bars on a typical Main street type atmosphere . . .


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

theres a buffalo wild wings within walking distance of the show


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Eric Walker said:


> theres a buffalo wild wings within walking distance of the show


 That sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm up for a meeting. Is the auction no good? I haven't ever been to a NARBC show up there, so I didnt know if it was worthwhile to go to the auction


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The auction is pretty entertaining, actually. I was thinking of meeting up afterwards.

Pm me your email if you're interested in meeting up, and I'll get a hold of everyone.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

The aution is definitly entertaining. It doesnt go that late either. Plus alot of bars are open untill 3 or 4am there. And people are usually partying in the lobby of the holiday inn untill the sun comes up  fun times !

mmmm boneless wings


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Im local and can not wait to go! I got a trio of Varadero froglets I need to unload before hand so I got some $$ to get something....dont know what since I am at capacity, but I am sure I can figure something out.  

Sucks that I got my daughter that weekend though. Would love to be able to go out for drinks with you guys.

I am thinking about a pair of Williamsi


----------



## tigress242 (Sep 23, 2010)

I am new to the site and "hobby" and will be there on Saturday. Just started dreaming up my vivs and I have two in the works. Looking for d. auratus, d. azureus and possibly d. imitator. Also looking for a start on springtails.

I've got more of a background in reptiles and currently have an albino red tail (raising for breeding), a ball python, bibron geckos and a bearded dragon that eats me out of house and home.

Also, if anyone is interested, I am a glass artist and will be custom building my own glass backgrounds and possibly some decorations in addition to my plants and broms.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

What do you mean by glass backgrounds? Post pics if you have them. 
Welcome to Dendroboard. 
and you'll be able to find what you're looking for at the show.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I'll be there slinging some snakes. I'll also have tons of mossy froglets and some azureus for sale. Actually, I think it's only a fraction of a pound of mossy froglets but that doesn't sound as impressive. 
I'll also be down for some hanging out Sat. night. Does B-dubs serve any beer that has flavor?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I know the b dubs around here at least have blue moon. And Im guessing anything with flavor means anything other then bud, bud light ,miller light etc . . .


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've gotten guiness at the B dubs in East Lansing. I believe they also serve some local brews, as well.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

kilians red the last time I was there


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

if your looking for some drinking theres always Rock Bottom brewery on Lagrange. The Beers of Rock Bottom | Rock Bottom


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be looking for 3 or so nominant imitators


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

D3monic said:


> if your looking for some drinking theres always Rock Bottom brewery on Lagrange. The Beers of Rock Bottom | Rock Bottom


I love rock bottom. great food normally as well. never been to the one there though


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I know there are a few people who would like to attend and do not drink, so I'd think we should keep it to B dubs. Thoughts?


----------



## david.cravens (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll be visiting went up in Feb for my first time had a good time seeing something besides the small scale KY shows lol. Don't know what I might come home with this time though.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

The feb. show was much smaller than the oct one allways is. 
you will like this one even more.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It is going to be great! Josh and I will be coming in on Friday for set-up around noon. Should have a decent selection of frogs and a HUGE selection of the supplies needed to care for them (we've reserved 4 booths). If anyone wants exo-terra terrariums, this would be a great time to pick them up. 

He's also had me build a display vivarium especially for the show, to demonstrate some of our products in use. 

We'll also be set up next to "Mike's Obsessive Compulsive Nature" - I get a decent amount of my vivarium plants from him. I was talking to him yesterday, and he said he'll have a nice selection of broms and some sweet philos, as well as other vivarium-appropriate plants. (That is, unless I get them all first ).

On Saturday, it looks like the auction will run from 6-9pm. So, do we want to meet at B Dubs around 9pm on Saturday, October 9th?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I think bdubs is a great idea. They probably have drink specials that late as well. . . .

If anyone has an extra female patrica let me know I could use one !


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone need help with anything? I can help both days if so.


----------



## Caden (Jan 9, 2010)

What are they selling at the auction?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Caden said:


> What are they selling at the auction?


 Animals, supplies - basically whatever vendors donate beforehand.


----------



## kimmmwo (Jan 20, 2008)

I am looking to pick up a male standard leucomelas - Anyone planning to have any at NARBC or in the Chicago area? 


Thanks,

Kim.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

i have a confirmed male almirante & 2 almirante froglets, plus 2 orange panguan lamassi up for sale/trade. will give a great deal to anyone coming to narbc so I don't have to ship them


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

I'll be there.. Is that confirmed on the Buffalo wild wing? Cause I'll be there also..I could use a drink..lol..


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

It's confirmed, Mike. Lookin' forward to it!


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm excited, 1 more week & then I'm surrounded by people who totally understand when you buy frogs the size of your thumbnail for crazy prices..even my husband doesn't understand..I'm ready to hear everyones ideas & stories


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Of course our families planned birthday parties both days ...looks like I am missing someones!


----------



## kermit2 (Jun 3, 2004)

zBrinks said:


> It's confirmed, Mike. Lookin' forward to it!


Nice.. Let the games begin..


----------



## USMCfrogguy (Oct 3, 2010)

cain't wait to see you all there!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I don't think I can stay but I could drop off a trio of Varaderos 0.0.3 2-3 months OW $200


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Should be a great weekend!

Looking forward to putting some names with some faces.

We're running some specials on some of the frogs for NARBC: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/sp...-specials-shipping-nationwide.html#post510996


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I have some adult Pepperi if anyone is interested.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

My GF and I will probably be there. I am broke so won't be buying anything probably but will at least peruse the goodies. Look for future purchases.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Same here antone. Maby one selective purchase. Hope to see you there


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey, haven't you heard? The economy is coming back around - spend spend spend! 

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm here and ready to see some frogs. Ill be wearing a thundercats t-shirts and have a bored husband with me


----------



## USMCfrogguy (Oct 3, 2010)

well it was a fun 2 days with some new F1 powder blues thanks to josh and some phelsuma grandis. i will post pics latter.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Lots of nice stuff, seen a few items that caught my eye but I didnt buy anything. That blue Monitor was freaking sweet! Wanted a pair of electric blue day geckos but all they had was males...


----------



## USMCfrogguy (Oct 3, 2010)

Here are the pics. Sorry took pics on my droid X so they may be angled funny


----------

